# Some Corrections Of Grammar



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 4, 2009)

Gurfateh
Some correction with Grammer.
ਪੰਨਾ 94, ਸਤਰ 13[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=94&punjabi=t&id=3774
ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਗੁਰ ਜਲ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਮਲੁ ਵਿਗਸੈ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥
मेरा मात पिता गुरु सतिगुरु पूरा गुर जल मिलि कमलु विगसै जीउ ॥३॥
Merā māṯ piṯā gur saṯgur pūrā gur jal mil kamal vigsai jī▫o. ||3||
The Guru, the Perfect True Guru, is my Mother and Father. Obtaining the Water of the Guru, the lotus of my heart blossoms forth. ||3||
ਮਃ 4   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 167, ਸਤਰ 9[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=167&punjabi=t&id=7037
ਤੂੰ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਿਤਾ ਤੂੰਹੈ ਗੁਰੁ ਮਾਤਾ ਤੂੰ ਗੁਰੁ ਬੰਧਪੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਖਾ ਸਖਾਇ ॥੩॥
तूं गुरु पिता तूंहै गुरु माता तूं गुरु बंधपु मेरा सखा सखाइ ॥३॥
Ŧūŉ gur piṯā ṯūŉhai gur māṯā ṯūŉ gur banḏẖap merā sakẖā sakẖā▫e. ||3||
O Guru, You are my father. O Guru, You are my mother. O Guru, You are my relative, companion and friend. ||3||
ਮਃ 4   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 262, ਸਤਰ 1[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=262&punjabi=t&id=11576
ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਮਾਤਾ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਪਿਤਾ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰਾ ॥
गुरदेव माता गुरदेव पिता गुरदेव सुआमी परमेसुरा ॥
Gurḏev māṯā gurḏev piṯā gurḏev su▫āmī parmesurā.
The Divine Guru is our mother, the Divine Guru is our father; the Divine Guru is our Lord and Master, the Transcendent Lord.
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 450, ਸਤਰ 5[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=450&punjabi=t&id=20423
ਹਮ ਬਾਰਿਕ ਤੂੰ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਿਤਾ ਹੈ ਦੇ ਮਤਿ ਸਮਝਾਏ ॥
हम बारिक तूं गुरु पिता है दे मति समझाए ॥
Ham bārik ṯūŉ gur piṯā hai ḏe maṯ samjẖā▫e.
I am just a child; You, O Guru, are my father. Please give me understanding and instruction.
ਮਃ 4   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 677, ਸਤਰ 2[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=677&punjabi=t&id=29376
ਸਿਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ॥
सिर ऊपरि मात पिता गुरदेव ॥
Sir ūpar māṯ piṯā gurḏev.
The Divine Guru, my mother and father, is over my head.
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 828, ਸਤਰ 12[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=828&punjabi=t&id=35303
ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਹਮ ਬਾਰਿਕ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਪਿਤਾ ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
पारब्रहम परमेसर सतिगुर हम बारिक तुम्ह पिता किरपाल ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Pārbarahm parmesar saṯgur ham bārik ṯumĥ piṯā kirpāl. ||1|| rahā▫o.
O Supreme Lord God, Transcendent Lord, O True Guru, I am Your child, and You are my Merciful Father. ||1||Pause||
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 1394, ਸਤਰ 7[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1394&punjabi=t&id=59337
ਸਕਯਥੁ ਸੁ ਹੀਉ ਜਿਤੁ ਹੀਅ ਬਸੈ ਗੁਰ ਅਮਰਦਾਸੁ ਨਿਜ ਜਗਤ ਪਿਤ ॥
सकयथु सु हीउ जितु हीअ बसै गुर अमरदासु निज जगत पित ॥
Sakyath so hī▫o jiṯ hī▫a basai gur Amarḏās nij jagaṯ piṯ.
Fruitful is the heart in which Guru Amar Daas, the Father of the world, Himself abides.
ਭਟ ਜਾਲਪ   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
Page 250, Line 1
ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਮਾਤਾ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਪਿਤਾ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰਾ ॥
गुरदेव माता गुरदेव पिता गुरदेव सुआमी परमेसुरा ॥
Gurḏev māṯā gurḏev piṯā gurḏev su▫āmī parmesurā.
The Divine Guru is my mother, the Divine Guru is my father; the Divine Guru is my Transcendent Lord and Master.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
Page 1143, Line 3
ਗੁਰ ਹੋਏ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਈ ਬਾਪ ॥੧॥
गुर होए मेरे माई बाप ॥१॥
Gur ho▫e mere mā▫ī bāp. ||1||
The Guru has become my Mother and Father. ||1||
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

  Guru is told to be father in the above examples.

  So we need to have such feeling for Guru.

  While some expiations based upon verse given below say that  Fourth Master saw First Master the way mother sees the child/son.

  Fact is that Fourth or Fifth Master never saw First Master nor such feeling be there in them so correct explation could be Guru(Akal) sees (form/light of Guru) Nanak like mother sees child/son.

ਪੰਨਾ 452, ਸਤਰ 4[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=452&punjabi=t&id=20493
ਗੁਰੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਵਿਗਸੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜਿਉ ਮਾਤ ਸੁਤੇ ॥੪॥
गुरु नानकु देखि विगसी मेरे पिआरे जिउ मात सुते ॥४॥
Gur Nānak ḏekẖ vigsī mere pi▫āre ji▫o māṯ suṯe. ||4||
Beholding the Guru, Nanak is filled with wondrous joy, like a child, gazing upon his mother. ||4||
ਮਃ 4   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 5, 2009)

vijaydeep bhai ji

I was composing a short reply to you on the Nirguna Sarguna thread when the forum crashed. I will get back to it later. Did not have a copy on a doc.

Let me ask you a question. Why do you persist in a literal personification of Guruji's message. When Guruji says,

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਤਾ  ॥ 
 तूं मेरा पिता तूंहै मेरा माता ॥ 
 Ŧūŉ merā piṯā ṯūŉhai merā māṯā. 
 You are my Father, and You are my Mother. 

Guru ji is not restricting the meaning to metaphors for human experiences and relationships. In the complete shabad, Guruji is saying this:

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
 माझ महला ५ ॥ 
 Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
 Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

 ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਤਾ  ॥ 
 तूं मेरा पिता तूंहै मेरा माता ॥ 
 Ŧūŉ merā piṯā ṯūŉhai merā māṯā. 
 You are my Father, and You are my Mother. 

 ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਬੰਧਪੁ  ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਭ੍ਰਾਤਾ  ॥ 
 तूं मेरा बंधपु तूं मेरा भ्राता ॥ 
 Ŧūŉ merā banḏẖap ṯūŉ merā bẖarāṯā. 
 You are my Relative, and You are my Brother. 

 ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਰਾਖਾ  ਸਭਨੀ  ਥਾਈ  ਤਾ  ਭਉ  ਕੇਹਾ  ਕਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
 तूं मेरा राखा सभनी थाई ता भउ केहा काड़ा जीउ ॥१॥ 
 Ŧūŉ merā rākẖā sabẖnī thā▫ī ṯā bẖa▫o kehā kāṛā jī▫o. ||1|| 
 You are my Protector everywhere; why should I feel any fear or anxiety? ||1|| 

 ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਤੇ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਪਛਾਣਾ  ॥ 
 तुमरी क्रिपा ते तुधु पछाणा ॥ 
 Ŧumrī kirpā ṯe ṯuḏẖ pacẖẖāṇā. 
 By Your Grace, I recognize You. 

 ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਓਟ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਣਾ  ॥ 
 तूं मेरी ओट तूंहै मेरा माणा ॥ 
 Ŧūŉ merī ot ṯūŉhai merā māṇā. 
 You are my Shelter, and You are my Honor. 

 ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ਸਭੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਅਖਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
 तुझ बिनु दूजा अवरु न कोई सभु तेरा खेलु अखाड़ा जीउ ॥२॥ 
 Ŧujẖ bin ḏūjā avar na ko▫ī sabẖ ṯerā kẖel akẖāṛā jī▫o. ||2|| 
 Without You, there is no other; the entire Universe is the Arena of Your Play. ||2|| 

 ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਉਪਾਏ  ॥ 
 जीअ जंत सभि तुधु उपाए ॥ 
 Jī▫a janṯ sabẖ ṯuḏẖ upā▫e. 
 You have created all beings and creatures. 

 ਜਿਤੁ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਭਾਣਾ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਲਾਏ  ॥ 
 जितु जितु भाणा तितु तितु लाए ॥ 
 Jiṯ jiṯ bẖāṇā ṯiṯ ṯiṯ lā▫e. 
 As it pleases You, You assign tasks to one and all. 

 ਸਭ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਕੀਤਾ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਅਸਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
 सभ किछु कीता तेरा होवै नाही किछु असाड़ा जीउ ॥३॥ 
 Sabẖ kicẖẖ kīṯā ṯerā hovai nāhī kicẖẖ asāṛā jī▫o. ||3|| 
 All things are Your Doing; we can do nothing ourselves. ||3|| 

 ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਇ  ਮਹਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
 नामु धिआइ महा सुखु पाइआ ॥ 
 Nām ḏẖi▫ā▫e mahā sukẖ pā▫i▫ā. 
 Meditating on the Naam, I have found great peace. 

 ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਇ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਸੀਤਲਾਇਆ  ॥ 
 हरि गुण गाइ मेरा मनु सीतलाइआ ॥ 
 Har guṇ gā▫e merā man sīṯlā▫i▫ā. 
 Singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, my mind is cooled and soothed. 

 ਗੁਰਿ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਵਜੀ  ਵਾਧਾਈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਿਤਾ  ਬਿਖਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੨੪॥੩੧॥ 
 गुरि पूरै वजी वाधाई नानक जिता बिखाड़ा जीउ ॥४॥२४॥३१॥ 
 Gur pūrai vajī vāḏẖā▫ī Nānak jiṯā bikẖāṛā jī▫o. ||4||24||31|| 
 Through the Perfect Guru, congratulations are pouring in-Nanak is victorious on the arduous battlefield of life! ||4||24||31|| 
Notice how Guruji is expanding the relationship with each line of the Shabad. So the father mother brother friend connection extends to Protector, until God is his Honor and his understanding of God expands to fill the entire Universe of His Creation. Guru ji also compares life to a battlefield, knowing that his Sikhs will not assume that they should wake up every morning ready for a fight. And what is the point of all of this? The point is not to acknowledge "so correct explation could be Guru(Akal) sees (form/light of Guru) Nanak like mother sees child/son." That is too too too too narrow and limited. 

The point is that upon reaching awareness, consciousness of the nature of God, in the voice of Guru Nanak, Guru Arjan Dev ji is telling us that when we Nām ḏẖi▫ā▫e mahā sukẖ pā▫i▫ā, we are no longer anxious and we are/become able to surmount the arduous challenges of life. Celebration then should be our focus.


----------

